# How to clear the notification indicator in the app



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

No matter how many times I scroll through all the messages in the notifications, and even after clicking on every single one of them, the notification indicator never clears.

A couple of updates ago, I think they might have fixed it and cleared all the read notifications, but with the recent update, it broke again.

Why are the simplest of the simplest things always ass backwards and broken on Lyft?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Same here . Very annoying . It also causes a driver to become distracted resulting in unsafe driving but " Safety is our number ONE priority " LMAO !! That's what Uber always states whenever a driver mishap occurs & they're about to be sued .


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Their entire app is an annoyance/distraction. This is just one small example out of many larger annoyances


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Sick Duck said:


> Their entire app is an annoyance/distraction. This is just one small example out of many larger annoyances


You can say that again .


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Log off. Never log in again.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Some of those notifications have attachments that have to be opened up.

A distraction -- ??? seriously !!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Some of those notifications have attachments that have to be opened up.
> 
> A distraction -- ??? seriously !!


Attachments ?? Seriously !!! LMAO LOL Ha ha ha You better go back to your desk job at Uber headquarters because you wouldn't know what a distraction is even if you were a real driver .


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Sick Duck said:


> No matter how many times I scroll through all the messages in the notifications, and even after clicking on every single one of them, the notification indicator never clears.
> 
> A couple of updates ago, I think they might have fixed it and cleared all the read notifications, but with the recent update, it broke again.
> 
> ...


You assume these "tech" companies are competent enough to make their unread message indicator "accurate" or even "functional"? 
I have a great investment opportunity for you. You will, maybe, make millions if you invest and loose billions. 
Sound good?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

How easy do you guys want the ****ing apps to be?
I'm sure if they ever have a shortage of drivers, they'll get around to fixing it...


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> Same here . Very annoying . It also causes a driver to become distracted resulting in unsafe driving but " Safety is our number ONE priority " LMAO !! That's what Uber always states whenever a driver mishap occurs & they're about to be sued .


BREAKING NEWS: Lyft driver distracted by small notification indicator on driver app causes fatal crash, 12 dead; Lyft apologizes, vows to fix bug


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Distracted during driving? No, it doesn't show up at all.

It's just really a shame that they can't even get the most basic, simple shit right, and of course they can't get the more important details remotely right either.

App freezing after decline, sneaky auto-queue with no option to decline due to UI issues, etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc...etc


----------

